# Heavy whipping cream in shakes?



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 12, 2004)

Is putting 3-4 tbs of heavy whipping cream in your protein shake good?  Is the Heavy cream a source of EFA's by any chance? You know, like the good fats?  Just wondering because I was following the male cutting plan and I notice that it says to put 4 tbs of Heavy whipping cream into you shakes.  I have been doing this but just wondering what it's about.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 12, 2004)

3-4 tbs.? wowie, that's a lot.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 12, 2004)

That's what it says in the male cutting plan that Prince posted.  So you're saying that 3-4 tbs is a lot?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 12, 2004)

In one shake, IMO that's a lot. I would only do 2 max.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

I agree with aggies. 3-4 is a lot of fat


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 12, 2004)

O.K., Thanks, actually....I've been using only 1 TBSP.  Why do you reckon he said 4 TBS  then?


----------

